# honey as part of beauty routine



## bakedpeaches (Nov 6, 2017)

Which of your beauty routine do you include honey?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Not a whole lot in mine.

However Kanuka (not Manuka) honey is pretty good for skin it has a bunch of goodies in it. Here's a link about kanuka and rosacea

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/GE1504/S00003/honey-product-is-proven-to-help-rosacea-sufferers.htm


----------

